# homemade rod wrapper



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi, I want to build a homemade rod wrapper. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
[email protected]


----------



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

go to rodbuilding.org.click on the photo section,i think its tools.all kinds of homemade wrappers.also do a search on there.tons of info.i just built one.i bought a piece of aluminum track with two tracks in one solid 8ft 6in piece.fully adjustable uprights with bearing wheels,4 spool thread carriage.i just started building my first surf rod,1508 rainshadow.got the butt half done.now the top.next rod is a rainshadow 1569.already have the blank.my wrapper isnt motorized yet just hand for now.i have to get a 3 jaw chuck,some kind of headstock and the dayton motor.have fun building it


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Try http://www.rodbuilding.org, they have a user photo page where makers show-off their wraps and their gear / tools. 

Did a quick search and found this, 
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1712/cat/508/page/1
you could poke around there, I'm certain there are more idea generating pictures.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Rod Wrapper*

Actually, there is an article on building one in the library section. http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/buildjig.html
Phil Rowe


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you can get some cheap motors on e-bay...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Used sewing machines work. I bet Thrift stores will have them.


----------

